# [SOLVED] 99 KIA Sportage, key won't turn



## carpypat (Jun 10, 2008)

I parked the car and turned the ignition off before putting the (automatic) gear shift in Park. I moved the gear to park. Later the key would not turn, nor will the gear shift move out of the park position. I had to walk home!


----------



## Nutbuster (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 99 KIA Sportage, key won't turn*

Sounds like the steering wheel may be in a bind with the lock that keeps it from turning when the car is turned off and the key removed. Can you try moving the steering wheel just a tad one way or the other to relieve the pressure while putting a little turning pressure on the key to try and turn it? Do not put so much pressure on the key that you may break it.


----------



## carpypat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 KIA Sportage, key won't turn*

I tried turning the steering wheel, no luck turning the key!

A friend suggested that if someone moves the car just a bit, it may disengage the 'park pin'? that keeps you from starting the car when it is not in park....


----------



## Nutbuster (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: 99 KIA Sportage, key won't turn*

Same idea I had with the wheel. Is the car on a hill? It does sound like the vehicle "thinks" it is in geart therefore won't start.
Cardoc will maybe provide you with more help than I have. Sorry I don't have any other ideas.


----------



## carpypat (Jun 10, 2008)

Turns out the key was broken. Don't know where the end of it is. The spare key opens the door and turns the ignition.


----------

